

Explosions in Chelyabinsk; Meteorite Suspected - ldayley
http://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2013/02/14/what-is-happening-in-chelyabinsk/

======
EvanKelly
I'm so happy that most Russian drivers have dashcams. That was seriously cool
to see.

~~~
rquantz
The thing I can't believe is that they keep driving _toward_ the meteor, even
when it looks like it's headed right for them. I have to say my immediate
response would probably be to slam on the brakes.

~~~
ak0s
Curiosity

~~~
rquantz
I'm sure that's it. There are also people who follow tornadoes for fun. I'm
just saying I'm not one of them.

------
tectonic
The explosion is clearly audible in this video at 25 seconds in.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np_mpGYSBSA>

~~~
saundby
Most likely a sonic shock wave, not an explosion. Even if the meteor broke up,
that's very unlikely to be the source of the sound. It's more likely like a
sonic boom you're hearing.

------
tectonic
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunguska_event>

~~~
eksith
Except this was a much, much, much, much smaller object(s) ;)

------
adamnemecek
"me·te·or [mee-tee-er, -awr]

noun

1\. Astronomy

    
    
        a. a meteoroid that has entered the earth's atmosphere."

